# new gas water heater w/heat trap nipples in combo w/old



## Wideglide 100 (Feb 17, 2010)

Just replaced an old 40 gal. nat gas water heater w/pre installed heat trap nipples which by itself would not be a problem. but this customer has 2 40 gal tanks hooked up in parallel. Now it seems as though the older tank is draining at a faster rate than the new one. I have not confirmed this with any sort of flow rate gauge. It's my suspicion because after medium size intermittent usage, the old tank has fired and the new tank has not. After high volume draw the new tank fires up as expected. It's my suspicion that the new tank with the heat trap nipples are restricting the flow rate in comparison to the old tank. My first question is, does anyone think my suspicion is valid. Second, Would anyone advise to either "A" remove and replace heat trap nipples with regular ones, or "B" install heat trap nipples on older existing tank. I do not think this is occurring as a result, old inefficient vs new high efficient unit because they're the same width, height. Venting is the same. no power or direct venting. I'm new to the sight and will enjoy poking around. Thanks, Brian.


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

Well Mr. Home Remodeler, may I ask you whether or not your home remodeling credentials include any plumbing credentials?


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

Call a plumber


----------



## Wideglide 100 (Feb 17, 2010)

Determination and a fair amount of experience are my qualifications, but not licensed. I'm like JOE THE PLUMBER!


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

Well there..... You....... Go.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

I say rip the whole thing out and replace it with a new Noritz Tankless. with recirc line. Make sure its the condensing unit, the venting will be much easier. Depending on what part of the country your in, I could get more specific on size and demand. 
By the way welcome to the Zone, don't worry about these other guys, like most licensed plumbers they get pissed when someone seems to be stealing their work, then asks for advice on how to do it.:yes:


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Indiana Plumber said:


> I say rip the whole thing out and replace it with a new Noritz Tankless. with recirc line. Make sure its the condensing unit, the venting will be much easier. Depending on what part of the country your in, I could get more specific on size and demand.
> By the way welcome to the Zone, don't worry about these other guys, like most licensed plumbers they get pissed when someone seems to be stealing their work, then asks for advice on how to do it.:yes:


 If hes not licensed then he needs to stop posting. professionals only!


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

TheMaster said:


> If hes not licensed then he needs to stop posting. professionals only!



I was thinking, I need to get some repairs done on my trailblazer. Wonder if my mechanic will give me advice, if I do it myself? He won't be too mad at the lost work, or that I'm not really qualified to work on it. He'll be happy when I screw it up and he gets to charge me to fix it.:laughing:


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

The rules do not apply to me :no:!!!


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Thanks for posting on PlumbingZone.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

PlumbingZone.com is designed for professional plumbers to discuss issues and topics related to their profession. Many of our plumbers are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed


----------

